# Affichage pourcentage de batterie iOS 7 ?



## bertol65 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, comment fait on pour avoir l'affichage en pourcentage de la batterie sur ipad iOS 7 ?
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2013)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour, comment fait on pour avoir l'affichage en pourcentage de la batterie sur ipad iOS 7 ?
> Merci.



Réglages ---> Général ---> utilisation ---> niveau batterie (sur iPhone, iPad pareil, j'imagine)


----------



## bertol65 (21 Septembre 2013)

Merci


----------

